# How can I get research electives in Pakistan?



## SMD (Jan 6, 2007)

hi i am new on this grp n was thinkin tht someone might help me out on how to get research electives in karachi, pak
i actually came into 3 yr of med skool n heard tht we should do research electives which would help in future in residency in USA so i need guidance on whr to apply n when to apply for electives. i heard tht agha khan and kidney centre do allow research electives but i dont know how to apply for them n whr to get the information abt it.or should i also start mailing doctors tht i want to do research.
my second problem is tht i still cant make up my mind tht in which field should i specialize can some one also guide me in this area tht which field is getting oversaturated n i should not go in tht field n which might prove fruitful to me.
n in which area should i apply for research electives.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

http://medstudentz.com/beyond-med-school/34-how-i-obtained-clinical-research-experience-us.html


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

He/She asking bout pakistan dude


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

It's the same principle. Works every time.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

SMD said:


> hi i am new on this grp n was thinkin tht someone might help me out on how to get research electives in karachi, pak
> i actually came into 3 yr of med skool n heard tht we should do research electives which would help in future in residency in USA so i need guidance on whr to apply n when to apply for electives. i heard tht agha khan and kidney centre do allow research electives but i dont know how to apply for them n whr to get the information abt it.or should i also start mailing doctors tht i want to do research.
> my second problem is tht i still cant make up my mind tht in which field should i specialize can some one also guide me in this area tht which field is getting oversaturated n i should not go in tht field n which might prove fruitful to me.
> n in which area should i apply for research electives.


BTW, you should really do electives *outside of Pakistan* if you're trying to impress someone in the US so far as to help get you a residency. They won't be nearly as interested if you've done electives in Pakistan. If you want a residency in the US, then do your electives there.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Rizwan's right, an elective in Pakistan and/or a letter of recommendation from a physician in Pakistan will almost always MEAN NOTHING to an American residency selection committee.


----------



## SMD (Jan 6, 2007)

hey thnks a lot ppl 4 ur advice but the bad part is tht i wont be goin to US this yr but next yr so i tht if i am in pakistan why not try somethin here thts why i had especially asked for karachi as i had already checked tht link.
anyways my problem is still not solved so i guess i need to start searchin by myself .
i asked in this forum so tht if anyone had a chance to do some electives here how did he found out abt it.
n abt my 2nd prob in which field should i pursue no one gave an answer abt it....
n one more thing i am a girl n sorry for the weird name couldnt think of anythig else


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

I was planning on doing BDS from Pakistan. During breaks I was planning on coming back to the US and do some clinical research or some observership. Do you get enough time off in the summers to be able to do that


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

SMD said:


> hey thnks a lot ppl 4 ur advice but the bad part is tht i wont be goin to US this yr but next yr so i tht if i am in pakistan why not try somethin here thts why i had especially asked for karachi as i had already checked tht link.
> anyways my problem is still not solved so i guess i need to start searchin by myself .
> i asked in this forum so tht if anyone had a chance to do some electives here how did he found out abt it.
> n abt my 2nd prob in which field should i pursue no one gave an answer abt it....
> n one more thing i am a girl n sorry for the weird name couldnt think of anythig else


It's hard for someone to tell someone else which field they should pick. That's something everyone has to figure out on their own.

And if you read over the thread on how people get electives in the US you can use the same methods to get electives in Pakistan.

And yes, there is enough time during summer/winter break for electives.


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

Rehan said:


> Rizwan's right, an elective in Pakistan and/or a letter of recommendation from a physician in Pakistan will almost always MEAN NOTHING to an American residency selection committee.


Thanks Rehan for creating such a nice community for Medical students.

About the electives in Pakistan, i was thinking if research done in Pakistan by a doctor or student gets published in some foreign journals, will that not be convincing to American residency selection community? 

I am new so please forgive me if i am missing something or wrong.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Myelin said:


> Thanks Rehan for creating such a nice community for Medical students.
> 
> About the electives in Pakistan, i was thinking if research done in Pakistan by a doctor or student gets published in some foreign journals, will that not be convincing to American residency selection community?
> 
> I am new so please forgive me if i am missing something or wrong.


Hi Myelin,

You raise an excellent point and ask a very good question. What I meant to say was that doing an elective and then simply getting a letter of recommendation from a physician in Pakistan would not amount to much in the eyes of an American selection committee.

However you're right, if a student was to successfully participate in some research in Pakistan and then subsequently get published in an American journal, that would most likely help their chances.

That being said, I'm not sure how easy or viable that option is -- research as an industry is almost non-existent in Pakistan. Just take a look at the big universities and how little funds they are willing to appropriate for research funding. Or see how many hospitals in Pakistan have medical ethics review boards for research proposals; you're sure to find that Pakistan is not very research-friendly.


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

Rehan said:


> That being said, I'm not sure how easy or viable that option is -- research as an industry is almost non-existent in Pakistan. Just take a look at the big universities and how little funds they are willing to appropriate for research funding. Or see how many hospitals in Pakistan have medical ethics review boards for research proposals; you're sure to find that Pakistan is not very research-friendly.


Medical ethics review boards do exist in Pakistan, but they cannot be found because there is no information available about them online. Funds also are present for research.

In Pakistan there are very few opportunities to participate in these things and only those students get an opportunity who really deserve it in terms of there performance in studies and how good they are at studies.

There are few years left till Pakistan's Medical community become fully organized and makes its presence on the internet.

The research thing is not given importance because the students will do it for there CV for a shot at residency in America, England, Canada or Australia, this way those students will not add to the productivity of Pakistan.

I hope i have not bored you with my comments.


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

hello every one...
as 4 research electives in karachii..agha khan university has it....n then ziauddin uni has started research electives for students this yr...3rd yr students can doo it...
i dnt think any other university in karachi offers research electives or students..
plus there is a work shop on 3rd of march at PMA on research electives....attend tht


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Dr. Shafia,

Thank you from everyone here at MedStudentz.com for the useful information.


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

no probs....wish u share and get more knowledge in return here....
y doesnt neone other than karachii share his/her views from otehr cities of pakistan over the topic


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

Myelin said:


> Thanks Rehan for creating such a nice community for Medical students.
> 
> About the electives in Pakistan, i was thinking if research done in Pakistan by a doctor or student gets published in some foreign journals, will that not be convincing to American residency selection community?
> 
> I am new so please forgive me if i am missing something or wrong.


 
yeah...u r pretty rite! i have also heard that it really works then...


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

Shaukat khanam cancer hospital also offers reserach and clinical electives for 4th yr and final yr medical students. you can visit their website for the info.


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

humm...rite....its in lahore rite???


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

yup...Shaukat Khanam Cancer Hospital, Lahore.

www.*shaukat*khanum.org.pk


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

SMD said:


> hi i am new on this grp n was thinkin tht someone might help me out on how to get research electives in karachi, pak
> i actually came into 3 yr of med skool n heard tht we should do research electives which would help in future in residency in USA so i need guidance on whr to apply n when to apply for electives. i heard tht agha khan and kidney centre do allow research electives but i dont know how to apply for them n whr to get the information abt it.or should i also start mailing doctors tht i want to do research.


i'm sorry how these ppl have answered just about everything on the topic but failed to give u an answer to the question u had asked !!! It's simple , just write to em on [email protected] and ask em for the application of an elective. Once u get that , they have an option on it , AKU doesnt allow clinical electives till u r in the final year of ur med education so u tick the box which say research elective and than select the speciality that u r interested in . If u dont hear from em for a week , write again ! u also need to keep in mind that AKU works like any other american institute , so u need to apply atleast 4-5 months in advance if u r serious about getting a position.

Good luck.


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

okay i got to know that agha kahn has stop accepting students in thr reasearch electives....there students use to do research but that was effecting there studeis so they stopped tht...n i think now thr students arnt even indulged in research...
one more thing....acc to my seniours in school till 3rd yr its not a ver good idea to indulge urself in such actvities and its better to corncentrate on basics....coz 3rd yr is teh proper time to indulge in such activitieas like elective...


----------



## bhains_ki_dhum (Mar 11, 2007)

Why the F would you want to do research in Pakistan? What are you gonna do, study the effects of naan on the general population?


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

well there is a lot u can research in pakistan....and yeah study the effectds of naan is not a bad topic...


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

bhains_ki_dhum said:


> Why the F would you want to do research in Pakistan? What are you gonna do, study the effects of naan on the general population?


it's prolly because of ppl like u that we pakistanies will never progress ! never have any faith in ur own ppl , never put in any time for work in ur own nation , yes keep kissing foreign ass ! good work ,.... u make me so proud ! 

and dr.shafia instead of sitting around assuming things , just write to the ppl concerned ,... i cant imagine research getting stopped in AKU ,..it's next to impossible . and just so everyone else gets it straight , research isnt just a job for the students of AKU , the faculty and the consultants equally put in alot of effort to get published ,... i dunno where u get to hear these things or who feeds u such gibberish ! get ur facts straight before u start writing about em PLEASE !


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Everybody,

No need for hostility. Keep the thread on topic please.

Thanks.


----------



## bhains_ki_dhum (Mar 11, 2007)

Dr EEVIL,

If the freakin Bureau of Statistics would get their act together and organize some real concensus figures for paki doctors to use in research set-ups, I'd agree with you. But until that happens, f off.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Bhains: read "Positive Attitude PLEASE" under Forum Feedback. 

If you are doing research work, it should be for your own experience. Even if it is Pakistani experience it will help you learn new things and will help you in the future. People say that Pakistani experience doesn't mean anything to US residency recruiters, but its better that you have something down than nothing.


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

bhains_ki_dhum said:


> Dr EEVIL,
> 
> , f off.


oh real mature ,... have u passed grade school ?


----------



## fahdi (Feb 28, 2007)

*Research work in pakistan*

thanks Rehan!!!
well rehan i have another question to ask,i am currently doing a research work locally on a topic under a professor`s guidance.i hope it will soon be accepted to be published for jpma(journal of paksitan medical association).what i have heard so far that it is a world wide accepted journal and it is accepted by the medline.research work is considered to be an important thing for getting residency in us.well i want to know do they accept research work done and published in pakistan.there are so many misconceptions here in pakistan.everyone is telling a different story.
do u have any idea about the rating of the researches and their criteria for accepting it?


----------



## fatimamarouf (Jul 5, 2011)

Aoa,
I am a fourth year student and living in ISB.And I am planning to apply for CLINICAL electives next year,in my Final year at AKU..is it worth it? Well I cannt go abroad so better avail some good opportunity here.I was reading on thread where someone posted that since AKU is a private institute so their hospital and clinical wouldn't help alot.Is that true? I need your honest suggestions please..Jazak Allah


----------



## Ridafatima (Nov 13, 2019)

To do clinical Electives in AKUH will always pay you in Pakistan and abroad also. The problems is to get registered in it. So my advice is , Apply for it and wait for approval. It will take sometime. Meanwhile do electives in any other place


----------

